# Killing time, waiting for Model 3...



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

To @Dan Detweiler 's good point about how the Falcon Heavy Lauch and subsequent star related news may have become (one of) his way(s) of coping with the long wait for Model 3, I just realized how keeping track of the (ever increasing) activity on this forum may be yet another way to see your waiting time _fly_ by... 

OK, it was a night of earning calls... with some delivery estimated delays which obviously stirred the pot... yet I have just spent the better part of 3 (three!!) hours going through and processing all the posts & activity here for the last 24 hours... OMG...

So... if you really don't know what to do... stick around... 

Time to get back to some (real) work now...


----------

